# convection oven quandry



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

OK, we're in our new house (yea! :bounce:), without our kitchen gear (boo! ). But we do have a couple of pots and plates we managed to throw in the car along with the kitties to tide us over until the movers get here. 
We are stuck with a nice-looking electric range that we're attempting to understand. But the convection option has us a little stumped. We tried roasting a chicken last night and found that the skin got crispy, verging on burnt, well before the meat was cooked. We're used to roasting at 400-425, but maybe that's too hot for convection? Any advice or web-referrals on these sorts of ovens would be much appreciated! The sellers left the manual, but it doesn't really answer all our questions.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, Luc_H, this helps a lot! Now why would they have a setting for "convection roast"? That's what we used. I guess, in the future, we should just use the conventional "bake" feature for roasts of any kind. David was hoping that the convection option would result in crispier skin than we got in our regular gas oven. But cooking the meat without charring the skin seems preferable to me


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

I can honestly say that I have never roasted anything at 400º! I learned a long time ago that the lower the temperature, the better the results. I normally roast at 275ºF or at 325ºF if I am pressed for time. And I would not normally use convection for roasting, too much air circulation means a lousy dry product. Try conventional roasting at lower temperature and use an instant-read thermometer to determine doneness. Just my opinion though....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations on your new home! May you both have many happy, healthy years there.

I have had a convection oven for about 11 years. I agree with Luc on reducing time and temperature. 

As I'm not a well-practiced baker, I don't use it for pastry. I use convection for fast-browing roasted potatoes and other veggies, or for pieces of chicken. I don't use it for whole birds, roasts or other chunky, dense items.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Depends what I'm roasting. A Prime Rib, I roast slowly at 250. A whole chicken I roast at a high temp, usually 450. Turkeys, I vary the temp over the roasting period.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Phoebe - Congrats on your new home - I hope the movers get there soon!
I had the same prob getting used to the same kind of oven - crispy on the outside and uncooked inside. I use it on bake setting for virtually everything - but its handy to use it for the last 5 or 10 mins if you want to crisp something up. I do that after the chook and potatoes are cooked, then give them a hot blast. Yum 

Good luck and enjoy sorting out where everythings gonna go - its like Christmas when you unpack and find stuff you'd forgotten about


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new home as well!!! I only know to reduce temp 25-50 degrees as Luc recommends. I've only ever backed pastry and desserts in the convection oven.


----------



## ldzpapa (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll have to agree with dropping the temp, but I've always gone 50 below conventional, and for roasting anything, I mean anything, your results will always be far superior at low temps, 275 to 350(thats conventional), and in the vex try covering the bird for 3/4 of the cooking time, then uncover to finish.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Congrats on your new house, how very exciting!

Re: Convection Roast (I have this option on my stove also), the book notes that "the convection fan circulates the heated air evenly over aned around the food. Using the grid aned broiler pan provided, heated air will be circulated over ad around the food being roasted. The heated air seals in juices quickly for a moist and tender product while, at the same time, creating a rich golden brown exterior. When you are convection roasting, it is important that you use the broiler pan and grid for best onvection roasting results. The pan is used to catch grease spillos and the grid is used to prevent spatters."

It also gives the following as a Convection Roasting Guide:

BEEF (325 degrees F)
Rib 3-5 lb Rare 20-24 min/lb; (Med 24-28 min/lb; Wll 28-32 min/lb)
Boneless Rib, Top Sirloin Rare 20-24 min/lb, Med 24-28, Well 28-32)
Beef Tenderloin, Rare 10-14 min/lb; Med 114-18 min)
Pot Roast (2-1/2-3 lb Chuck, rump) 35-45 min/lb *300 degrees)*

POULTRY
Whole Chicken (2-1/2 - 3 lb) 24-26 min/lb at 350 degrees
Cornish Hen, unstuffed (1 - 1 1/2 lb) 50-55 min TOTAL
Turkey, whole, unstuffed (10-16 lb) 8-11 min/lb at 325 degrees
Turkey, whole unstuffed (18-24 lb) 7-10 min/lb at 325 degrees
Note: stuffed birds generally require 30-45 min additional roasting time.

PORK
Bone-in (3-5 lb) 23-27 min/lb at 325 degrees
Boneless (3-5 lb) 23-27 min/lb at325 degrees

Hope this helps, you might also go on line and check with the manufacturer of your stove to see if an instruction for your particular model is available.


----------



## carolholm (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi, convection ovens are more efficient than regular ovens in getting even heat throughout, due to the fans. Because of this, the temperature for baking meat is lower. If you didn't get a cooking guide with the oven, look on-line. For some uses, the temperature is reduced compared to regular ovens, & for other uses the bake time is reduced.

Enjoy!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Actual [single] oven temp for convection roasting a chicken should be 325F for a 5 pounder. Comes out fine every time.

Of course you can do the high heat low heat of vice-versa thing also.

Check with a good thermometer to see that your temp dial is accurate, there should be an adjustment if it is off-temp.


----------

